# Marker Lights for J & S Coach



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I intend to add Marker Lights to an Accuccraft J & S Coach. I have two surplus lights from Accucraft with LED´s. Any suggestions, how and where to install the lights? I can´t find detailed informations concerning marker lights in all my Rio Grande stuff. In reality they seem to be mounted on the round corner posts between side walls and platform. So I wiil drill holes into the "posts"and glue there small brass pins as a fixing means for the lights. Reasonable?


Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Yes, they were generally mounted on the rounded corners. Here is a photo on a marker light mounted on a scratch built car that is essentially the same as an AMS passenger car.












Doc


----------



## pwiegner (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you Doc, that helps a lot.

Peter 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

